# 'Primarch Scale' Miniatures?



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So Forgeworld has a couple of Primarchs made already. Well, one, so far. But I was curious... does anyone know of any other lines that make models on that scale? I'm considering a project that would use something on that size... but there's only those couple from FW.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Would 1/32, 1/35 or 54mm work at all ?


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Honestly, I don't have a head for measurement scale. 1/54 would probably be what I'm looking for... 1/32 is kind of like a Termie, right? I want something a little bit larger than that. Also something that might be able to fit into the 'Space Marine' style of things, but just seeing would help.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Here take your pick! :victory:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

i have been meaning to do up a primarch model using witch hunter tyrus from the inquisitor range. I think it would be a good fit sizewise.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Xabre said:


> Honestly, I don't have a head for measurement scale. 1/54 would probably be what I'm looking for... 1/32 is kind of like a Termie, right? I want something a little bit larger than that. Also something that might be able to fit into the 'Space Marine' style of things, but just seeing would help.


I meant 54mm not 1/54. 54mm is about twice the size of 40k mini's but still maintains the "heroic" proportions, i.e. the thicker set distortion. 

32 scale is quite a bit larger than a termie but still somewhat thinner.

Maybe those Kabuki mini's Serp put up are the go? I've not seen any of them in the "flesh"


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Anybody...? :read:


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Hmm. The Preacher Knight looks like it might do exactly what I want, in terms of a Magnus'esque Primarch. I know it doesn't have the eyes right, but I'm not going for exactly him... I just wanted an arcane primarch-scale model. That might be perfect.

Thanks Klokk!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

I think Kabuki intended the preacher model to be a Lorgar proxy.

http://www.kabukimodels.com/index.php?go=produkt&id=146

This one is set for 2013 release, a clear Magnus copy


----------



## Crimson Shadow (Jan 15, 2009)

http://sciborminiatures.com/en_,shop.php?group=70
Has some good stuff. I ended up deciding between them and Hitech when I made my Sanguinius. Ultimately went with hitech.
http://hitechminiatures.com/null/product/product/
I used Archfather Gabriel for Sanguinius


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

Excuse my genuine ignorance, the OP mentioned a couple of Primarch scale minis? Soes that include some as yet unreleased stuff?


----------

